# What type of engine oil for 2016 Murano



## mymurano (Jul 28, 2016)

I owned a 2016 Murano and it is time for 5000 miles first oil change/service. The owner manual clearly stated it requires 0W-20 which is Synthetic engine oil. When I went to my local Nissan dealer for 5000 miles service, they replaced it with 5W-20 oil which is not Synthetic oil. When I questioned the service manager, he stated Nissan "recommend" 0W-20 oil but they (my local Nissan dealer) always use 5W-20 oil regardless what user manual stated. 

I finally get them to replace the oil back to 0W-20 but my question really is what type of engine oil 2016 Murano should use. With recommended OCI of 5000 miles, the cost between the two types almost double and Synthetic oil should last longer than 5000 miles, shouldn't it?

Any recommendation or experience will be appreciated.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

Some dealer would use mineral based oil while in break in period and shift to fully synthetic after break in period. Reason for this is to cut the clean and flush the internal of the engine thoroughly and its cost efficient.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On page 9-2 of the 2016 owners manual. It calls for API-certified oil with a viscosity of 0W-20. It then says that as an alternative to this recommended oil, SAE 5W-30 conventional petroleum-based oil may be used and meet all specifications and requirements necessary to maintain the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty. Capacity with oil filter replacement is 5-1/8 US quarts. So, if using conventional oil, I would go with 5000 mile intervals. I use Walmart SuperTech 5W30 full-synthetic oil in my VQ40DE Pathfinder engine and replace every 7500 miles. I had it tested by Blackstone Labs and they said I would be safe to extend it to 9,500 mile intervals. It's really your choice, but I would stick with one or the other once you decide what oil you want to use.


----------

